# QDM club needs two members



## satchmo (Sep 30, 2005)

Surrounded by thousands of QDM acres and it shows.   Lots of deer and plenty of real good bucks. I have two buddys from Fla that had to give up their spots. 
We've taken three does off the lease so far this year, and need members that will shoot does.
900 acres, long term lease.
706-273-0300
chris


----------



## phillip (Sep 30, 2005)

Location ????
Dues $$$$$$


----------



## EON (Sep 30, 2005)

Same question.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm a member out there too.  I just talked to Chris and he is heading out to our lease.  It is in Chatooga County (Summerville/Lyerly).  900 ac.  Dues are $700 for a single membership and $900 for a family membership.  Primitive camping, but we may be getting power run out there soon.


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 30, 2005)

how many members?


----------



## UGAalum13 (Sep 30, 2005)

I think we're gonna have about 15 members total, none of which are local.  We'll be out there this weekend if anyone wants to take a look at it.  PM me if interested and I can get you some contact info.


----------



## Deano (Sep 30, 2005)

How long does it take you to get there from canton uga ?


----------



## UGAalum13 (Sep 30, 2005)

It is 80 miles from my house which is east of I575 in Holly Springs.  It takes me about an hour and a half or so.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Oct 3, 2005)

Chris, clean out your pm box.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 3, 2005)

*pm*

I've cleaned out my pm box Bo. I am getting swamped. I have a Fla guy sending us a check and another deer stand, a buddy of the guy in Napels.


----------



## CODY (Oct 8, 2005)

I WAS WONDERING IF U STILL HAV THEM SPOTS 
U CAN EMAIL black&tanman@tds.net
THANKS'
CODY
_______________________________________________
GOT TO SHOOT SUM DEER THIS YEAR


----------



## satchmo (Oct 18, 2005)

*two spots left*

Serious replys only. We have two spots to be filled this season asap.


----------

